
Visual Studio Code 1.43 (Feb 2020) - fowl2
https://code.visualstudio.com/updates/v1_43
======
Operyl
Finally, Notarized builds.

[https://code.visualstudio.com/updates/v1_43#_notarized-
macos...](https://code.visualstudio.com/updates/v1_43#_notarized-macos-builds)

